# Annual passes are now $499 with taxes, parking is $12.00 per day



## rickandcindy23 (Aug 3, 2008)

Parking information is from www.touringplans.com  LOVE THAT SITE!

Better to buy the annual pass over the ten-day, just for the $120 saved in parking!  

I don't know what annual passes were yesterday, but I probably should have bitten the bullet and bought 'em.  I should also have checked prices to see what the actual increase was.   Now I have no idea what I could have saved.

We still need to buy those Disney points for the discount on the annual passes.  We use the passes at least 30 days a year, so we always buy them.


----------



## Twinkstarr (Aug 3, 2008)

I bought my DVC AP's last week, beat the price increase. I'm not going to use them until November.


Plus I used 290 Disney Visa Reward credits.


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Aug 3, 2008)

I am glad I still get the Florida AAA discount....best deal out there.


----------



## barndweller (Aug 3, 2008)

We will be in Orlando in Oct. staying off-site before a cruise. We are going to AKL for dinner one evening. Do we pay $12 to park at the lodge for dinner? Or is there valet avail for non-hotel quests going to dinner?


----------



## Lisa P (Aug 3, 2008)

The $12/day parking fee mentioned in this thread is for parking at any of the 4 Disney theme parks and it's good for same day parking at all 4 parks.  There is no fee at all to park for 3 hours at a resort, so you can go to dinner, shop or rent boats.  Valet is also available at the deluxe resorts (incl AKL) but I don't recall the valet fee (plus tip).


----------



## barndweller (Aug 3, 2008)

Thanks, Lisa. I've only been to the World twice, both times staying in DVC exchanges and never had a car. I knew there was a parking fee but didn't know how much or for what. This trip won't be a Disney trip but we did want to check out AKL (never been) and have a nice dinner.


----------



## littlestar (Aug 4, 2008)

I renewed our DVC annual passes last Thursday. We paid $335 with tax to renew (with the DVC discount). We save our Disney Visa awards all year, too, so we usually have close to $200 Disney award dollars towards our annual passes.   I really like the DVC member discount on annual passes.


----------

